# Jos. triner bottle



## aj0446 (May 1, 2012)

ok, .... Found this brown bottle, embossed on one side is "Jos.Triner" and the other side says "chicago"  10 1/2 in tall. what was in it? beer? and is it worth anything...just curious... thanks  


 http://s1111.photobucket.com/albums/h461/aj0446/jos/?action=view&current=otherstuff004.jpg


----------



## surfaceone (May 1, 2012)

Hey aj,

 I took the liberty of reorienting and cropping your photo.






 "Joseph Triner 
 1333,1339 South Ashland Ave, Chicago IL USA
 from the early 1900's
 "American Elixir of Bitter Wine" 
 "Trinerovo Horke Vino" From.






 "I have a bottle of Triner's American Elixir of Bitter Wine. Is says on the bottom of the label Reliable Stomachic and mild laxative. There is a name on the bottle (engraved into the glass) of a Jos. Triner and Chicago. I am guessing it was made in the early 1900's. The label is in very good shape. Is this a collectors item? Please reply.

Bill Ham's Bitters Book lists three different bottles from this company, one round, one rectangular and one oval. It was listed around 1902 in Druggist Catalogs. With a good label depending upon the exact embossing, I'd say yes it has value. It depends upon which variant you have. Could be $30-60 or more. Above is the trademark. At the left is the trademark information.

 Digger" 

 "Word Mark	TK AMERICAN ELIXIR OF BITTER WINE HORKE VINO
 Goods and Services	(EXPIRED)BITTER WINE. FIRST USE: 1891.
 Filing Date	April 17, 1905
 Registration Date	January 2, 1906
 Owner	(REGISTRANT) TRINER, JOSEPH INDIVIDUAL UNITED STATES NO. 799 SOUTH ASHLAND AVENUE CHICAGO ILLINOIS
 Description of Mark	THE SAID TRADE-MARK CONSISTS OF A REPRESENTATION OF A BUNCH OF GRAPES AND LEAVES AND A MONOGRAM OF THE LETTERS "TK," ASSOCIATED WITH THE WORDS "AMERICAN ELIXER OF BITTER WINE HORKE VINO."
 Renewal	3RD RENEWAL 19660102
 Live/Dead Indicator	DEAD" From Digger Odell.










From.


----------



## aj0446 (May 1, 2012)

@surfaceone- Thanks for the great info, u are awesome! and thanks for getting my pic up on here.


----------



## surfaceone (May 1, 2012)

aj,

 You, too, can post photos. Take the image code. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, change those "IMG's" to "image", and you've got


----------



## aj0446 (May 2, 2012)

ok, but when i try to upload them it says the file is too large . obviously i suck at computer skills lol.


----------



## ironmountain (May 2, 2012)

I just realized I have that same bottle.  forgot I even had it until you put the pic up..thanks for reminding me


----------

